# Tattoo Removal



## Dave Martell (Aug 27, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Tattoo...hash=item4d2b7a0c96:m:mTtzZiVv03orKpKl95uXQ3g


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 27, 2016)

:lol2:

Gotta get one for my son! He doesn't quite get the permanence of tattoos - this might drive home the point.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 28, 2016)

Let people, young and old, make their potential-mistakes properly, even kids... as long as you aren't a god that can guarantee that they will live to do what you told them to "do later when the time is right", just don't mess with it.


----------



## cheflivengood (Aug 28, 2016)

:rofl2: !! I have a lot of tattos, very expensive and nicely done tattoos. I meet people all the time that are like " uhg I wish I never got this and it so expensive to remove", To which I suggest "I have a knife that will take that off in half a second ". I waited till I was 25 to get my first, I think thats the best thing you can make a child do.


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 28, 2016)

cheflivengood said:


> :rofl2: !! I have a lot of tattos, very expensive and nicely done tattoos. I meet people all the time that are like " uhg I wish I never got this and it so expensive to remove", To which I suggest "I have a knife that will take that off in half a second ". I waited till I was 25 to get my first, I think thats the best thing you can make a child do.



Yeah! People seem to forget what it means. If it's just a fashion thing, it WILL get old. No one will wear the same (types of) clothes for 50+ years. Tattoos should ideally have a story, some kind of personal meaning. While I don't like mine much anymore, it has a story behind it and I would never remove it because of that... Even though I babe enough knives that could take of it LOL


----------



## daveb (Aug 28, 2016)

My daughter (now 35) lived in Washington and went full on through the grunge thing including many a tattoo. She turned out to be a pretty decent grown up.

She's my daughter. They're her tats.

T-shirt is funny.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 28, 2016)

The story of a bad decision is still a good story  BTW, wonder if anyone else here has read Al Jourgensen's autobiographical book, there's a story in there that is kind of on topic...


----------



## XooMG (Aug 28, 2016)

Sure, nobody bats an eye at this, but when I mention preputium restoration, everyone gives me funny looks.


----------



## daveb (Aug 28, 2016)

XO - What would the T-shirt look like?


----------



## XooMG (Aug 28, 2016)

after:


----------



## cheflivengood (Aug 28, 2016)

XooMG said:


> after:



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 29, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Let people, young and old, make their potential-mistakes properly, even kids... as long as you aren't a god that can guarantee that they will live to do what you told them to "do later when the time is right", just don't mess with it.



Agreed... unless life-threatening. I've made a lot of bad parenting decisions, probably more to come. My son is now 19 and free to do what he wants re: tattoos and pretty much everything else. Just wanted him to consider the permanent nature of tatts till he was 16. Was never going to buy the t-shirt but I will send him the photo just 'cos it's funny.


----------

